# American frog day sept 21st 2019



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

AMERICAN FROG DAY SEPT 21ST 2019



Start spreading the news..... New York, New York....


Stay tune for website updates and FB as well. 

American Frog Day : Home

https://www.facebook.com/FrogDay/


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I am going to try and make it this year.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MUCH better date ! Excellent.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

One day, I hope it can be held in the midwest. There are an awful lot of frog people in Michigan and Ohio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Woodswalker said:


> One day, I hope it can be held in the midwest. There are an awful lot of frog people in Michigan and Ohio.


if you guys wanna get together and organize one then you can make it happen, gotta have local ppl plan it and all, find hotel and venue to host it at and figure out speakers.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Chris Miller and his fam did an excellent job with 2011 Frog Day in Chicago, for instance.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

To whom would we submit proposals?

Also, it would be helpful to scout for venues if we have some data on average annual attendance and other logistical specs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Woodswalker said:


> To whom would we submit proposals?
> 
> Also, it would be helpful to scout for venues if we have some data on average annual attendance and other logistical specs.


attendance varies where the location is across the country we usually get about 300 ppl come through in NYC area. 

You can submit your proposal to Jeremy Mott


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I'll be there! Will finally be close enough to make it.


----------

